# 4x4 Speedsolve : February 18, 2007



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) R U2 r2 F2 d2 l d' D' f l' r2 b B R L d r2 L D2 L' b R' B2 F D2 U2 b r' B' b d2 b r2 b u2 f2 r' F' u B
2) r2 R d' B2 R' l' b U F2 L' F' r U' f' R2 d2 B2 b u R' D' R2 l2 U L2 R F l f2 d2 D' r' F' U u' l L' B' u2 L
3) u2 U' f' U' u2 b U2 B l b r l f D u2 b R r' b l2 B2 d2 b B2 L' l f' D L2 u2 d2 L' u F2 b2 L2 F' f R2 D'
4) f' U2 u B' D B2 u2 F' D d' F2 d F B' U' u2 L2 B b2 r2 L' u2 U' r u' B2 D F' B2 u B' b U2 D l L' f2 u' U2 l2
5) D2 f' B2 U u2 R' D2 r u b B2 u b D' F2 R b u' R' l u2 f F U2 D2 B' d' U2 B' F r' b r2 B' L r' B2 L R' D2


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:05.16
Times: 1:06.45(P), (1:09.61)(O), 59.48, 1:09.56(O), 58.20(P)

This went nice  I'm getting more and more sub-1 solves these days and thanks to my new home made stickers the recognition is better too B)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 1.52.15
Times: 1.54.95 (OP), 1.43.88 (with a medium pop costing me at least 5 seconds), 1.45.20, 2.14.12 (OP), 1.56.29 (OP)

Good average and almost all below 1.55 again. The fourth solve was very bad. I messed up centers and it took me almost a minute to get them all!


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

1:33.63 (O) (1:25.83) (1:44.89 (P)) 1:37.47 1:44.87 (O)
Average: 1:38.66

This is my quickest average I have ever timed. The second solve was my quickest solve ever. I am pleased


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 21, 2007)

Andy Tsao
(1:46.52(OP)) 1:26.50(O) (1:22.98(OP)) 1:31.75(O+3 pops) 1:23.61(O+pop)=1:27.29

Arg...my 4x4x4 is dying on me. Don't ask what happened on the first solve...


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Morris 
Average: 1:06.46
Times: 65.72, (65.50), 68.14, (70.72), 65.52


----------

